# Opinions on these breeders?



## Taylorboo (Dec 28, 2008)

I'm in search of a long coat puppy (this will be my second coatie, my sixth GSD - I am getting old!) and I've come across these breeders. I'd like to know if anyone has any experience with them. I've spoken to all but Von Waldhimmel.

Witmer Tyson - has a coated 3 month old boy; Randy is supposed to be sending me pictures. IF I passed, I think. She definitely grilled me.

Theishof - has several litters on the way, no guarantee of a coat, but beautiful dogs and Heidi was lovely to speak to, answered all of my questions and actually took the time to hook me up with Randy since she knew I was looking for a coat.

Alta-Tollhouse - Again, I got a good feeling talking to her.

Does anyone have knowledge of or experience with these breeders?

Thank you!

Jessica


----------



## Chris Wild (Dec 14, 2001)

I know Julie at Alta-Tollhaus and have met many of her dogs. I would certainly recommend her.

I've not had personal experience with either of the other two or their dogs, but I have heard nothing but good things about them from people who do.

There are members of the board with dogs from all of those breeders, so hopefully they see this thread and can provide you with more detailed info.

Welcome to the board!


----------



## Smithie86 (Jan 9, 2001)

Randy hands down. She is a mentor to Heidi, but has way more hands on experience in temperament and evaling a puppy. She is pretty black and white. 

I have dealt with Heidi before.

If I were buying a puppy, I would buy from Randy in a heart beat. I trained in Menlo Park and she was more supportive than the breeder with Baer. Even after I moved, she would always ask about him, how his training was, etc – a dog that I did not buy from her.

When he died, she immediately contacted me and helped me through it.


----------



## littledmc17 (Apr 9, 2008)

Isn't Lies Nikon from Alta-tollhaus?


----------



## sitstay (Jan 20, 2003)

I know Heidi Theis and have trained with her since last year. I know her dogs and have been very, very impressed with every aspect of her breeding and training program.
Sheilah


----------



## Taylorboo (Dec 28, 2008)

Thank you, all. Please keep the infomation coming. It's very helpful!


----------



## katieliz (Mar 29, 2007)

yes, nikon is an alta-tollhaus boy. and so is my cashman, tho from american show lines before julie changed her program to the german dogs. my sera-girl is a grandaughter of julie's beautiful boy now gone to the bridge, kai. 

i believe nikon would be a better example of the dogs julie is now breeding, but i'll send my blog link anyway.

julie is very straightforward, very honest, and very knowledgable, has been in the breed for many years and has an excellent reputation.

http://sera-and-cash.blogspot.com


----------



## mspiker03 (Dec 7, 2006)

> Originally Posted By: katielizyes, nikon is an alta-tollhaus boy. and so is my cashman, tho from american show lines before julie changed her program to the german dogs. my sera-girl is a grandaughter of julie's beautiful boy now gone to the bridge, kai.
> 
> i believe nikon would be a better example of the dogs julie is now breeding, but i'll send my blog link anyway.
> 
> ...


And I heard a rumor that one of her pups is coming to San Diego soon


----------



## srfd44-2 (May 20, 2004)

I have a dog from Heidi....could not ask for a better dog. Her dogs are smart and she is hands on with all her dogs and pups. PM me if you would like.


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

> Originally Posted By: littledmcIsn't Lies Nikon from Alta-tollhaus?


Yes I have two dogs from Alta-Tollhaus and have interacted with dozens.

I have also heard great things about the other breeders on the list and have met Heidi (she handled my dog). Looks like a great short list!


----------



## CarsinGSD (Nov 9, 2008)

Alta-Tollhaus (Julie Richards) breeds primarily for a dog who lives a long-healthy life; an outgoing dog with a rock-solid temperament; a dog with extreme intelligence; an impeccable pedigree, combined with being drop-dead gorgeous. She doesn't just say all those things---her dogs are proof that she does it.

Check out her blog. There are many people who post there that have dogs from Julie. http://24kgsd.com/blog/

If you are looking for a gorgeous long-coated female puppy, call Julie! I know the mother and have met the father. You won't go wrong with this puppy.


----------



## GSD07 (Feb 23, 2007)

> Originally Posted By: CarsinGSD ... breeds primarily for a dog who lives a long-healthy life; an outgoing dog with a rock-solid temperament; a dog with extreme intelligence; an impeccable pedigree, combined with being drop-dead gorgeous...


 The same can be said about all breeders mentioned above.


----------



## katieliz (Mar 29, 2007)

lies, i am so sorry, i forgot your beautiful and whiz-bang smart miss kenya!!!


----------



## Taylorboo (Dec 28, 2008)

Thank you everyone for the feedback.

As it turned out my original breeder, Julie Martinez of Mittelwest, has 2 8 week old coaties ready to go. I should have asked about them first! I already own one from her, and Maggie is an *outstanding* dog. We are driving up to pick up the little boy this weekend! Now to come up with a name ....
This is the "P" litter.


----------



## mjbgsd (Jun 29, 2004)

Katieliz- OMG Cash is HANDSOME, I love his structure!


----------



## katieliz (Mar 29, 2007)

thank you missy!









his sire was extraordinary and one of the most beautiful (and beautiful moving), dogs i'd ever seen. i waited a year for him to be born and i love him beyond words.


----------



## Alto (Nov 18, 2008)

*Heh*







we now expect photos of BOTH Mittelwest dogs







( & any other pics you might want to share )


----------

